# New Challenge!



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Like so many others, I have multiple WIP's. I challenge anyone who wishes to join this challenge to finish all WIP by October 15th! That means that you cannot start another project until all of the partially completed ones are done! This includes sewing them together, borders, buttons, zippers, etc. For even more fun....let's post our accomplishments so others can see! 

If you currently have no WIP you can join the challenge too. Just start a new project and get it done! If you finish early you too can start a new project. I can't wait to see who has the most WIP and who can complete the most projects.

The best part is that we will all be winners since we will have completed items that were not getting done.

I currently have 5 (not too bad, thought I had more) - 1 kimono jacket, one children's sweater (only back done), one childrens sweater needs to be sewn together, one ruffled scarf and one wool scarf I started 4 years ago!

Ok .....on your mark,......get set,.......GO!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Hmmmmm - I know Jessica-Jean has challenged *herself* - Her count was in the 70's before she quit counting.

I know I could finish my WIP's by then with no problem since I only have a couple - I think one neckband on sweater, one sleeve and finishing on sweater and a single sock.

Nope, gonna pass this time - these are not a priority until after Christmas. This will be my New Year's resolution.

I'll be watching though to see how well you all do.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nope, sorry, have to pass until after Christmas, challenged myself to make all my gifts this year including the hubby's. 
But if ya'll decide to do a challenge like this after the holidays, I'll probably go for it.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Me neither, can not do this, this time. So close to Christmas, never going to finish what I have going by Dec 24. Unless of course I stay off the forum...Like that will happen either...


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

RavinRed said:


> Like so many others, I have multiple WIP's. I challenge anyone who wishes to join this challenge to finish all WIP by October 15th! That means that you cannot start another project until all of the partially completed ones are done! This includes sewing them together, borders, buttons, zippers, etc. For even more fun....let's post our accomplishments so others can see!
> 
> If you currently have no WIP you can join the challenge too. Just start a new project and get it done! If you finish early you too can start a new project. I can't wait to see who has the most WIP and who can complete the most projects.
> 
> ...


I just finished 1 Xmas gift. Have 1 WIP almost finished and 2 more of the same one to start and finish. Then on to baby clothes or maybe start some small projectsin betweenthe 2 Xmas gifts I am trying to get started and done before Xmas for the grqand kids. I can't join in on this one. But if you wannna do it after the holidays as suggested I could or would probably be more than happy to join the Challenge.


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

OK, I am game for this one, as long as I ONLY COUNT the knitting projects...  ... not the mending, or woodworking, or etc... you know...

I am planning to get 5 pair of tights done for myself, this winter, and I have just started the first pair 2 days ago. I do use a knitting machine, though...can I count that?...or is it cheating?

I was going to post some pictures of the last ones I did, not all of them were for myself, but the ones for me, have worn out so I NEED more this year. (funny how that happens when you haven't made any for 2 years, and wear them ALL winter. {that is all the time that it is below 50 degrees, for me}).


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

sistermaide said:


> OK, I am game for this one, as long as I ONLY COUNT the knitting projects...  ... not the mending, or woodworking, or etc... you know...
> 
> I am planning to get 5 pair of tights done for myself, this winter, and I have just started the first pair 2 days ago. I do use a knitting machine, though...can I count that?...or is it cheating?
> 
> I was going to post some pictures of the last ones I did, not all of them were for myself, but the ones for me, have worn out so I NEED more this year. (funny how that happens when you haven't made any for 2 years, and wear them ALL winter. {that is all the time that it is below 50 degrees, for me}).


WOW!!!!! Beautiful work. Where did you find the patterns for the tights. Theey are something I haven't seen before.


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> sistermaide said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I am game for this one, as long as I ONLY COUNT the knitting projects...  ... not the mending, or woodworking, or etc... you know...
> ...


WELLL... I searched for them for quite some time after getting my first knitting machine, because I wanted some warm knitted long johns, but since I can't have tight things on my legs, (circulation problems) I decided to make tights, so the socks are attached and not open areas to allow in the cold.

The only pattern I could find was for baby tights...maybe you have noticed, ...that wouldn't quite fit...lol..
So I set about experimenting until I got a pair that fit good, and then just put it to math and made my computer do the repeated calculations.

If I use the same weight yarn and same pattern, I can reuse the same printout over and over. If I want to change things, I just make another sample and input the information again, and it does the hard part, I print it, and start knitting.

I will say though, that I am not so good at reading real patterns, so my pattern is the way I can read it, and maybe need a little extra explanation? I could maybe post a picture of my print out, so others could critique it for ease of common knitter readability?

THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT!

It takes over half a day of good excercise to make a pair, so I usually start a pair and just knit for 30 to 60 minutes a day then go about other things.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

I agree, knitting projects or crochet only! and yes KM projects do count!

It seems that we may have to run this one a second time as a new years resolution???

If you can, join now and we can do it again in January.

Remember if you finish your WIPs you can start new ones....

Wouldn't it be great to get some of those old ones done! 

I know I am never going to get my shadow box done......I had this idea a few years ago. My mother's sister was a master knitter and knitted the most lovely little sweaters with very fine yarn on very small needles when I was born (52 years ago), my sister was born (50 years ago) and my brother was born (38 years ago). My aunt passed on several years ago and I had this idea since I have all the sweaters (not sure how that happened) to shadowbox them and give them to my mom as a gift. I am going to get this done before Christmas, this year, but I do not think this will get done until after Thanksgiving as there is no where to hide it. I've got to wait until after Thanksgiving so mom does not get a sneak peek!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

sistermaide said:


> sam07671 said:
> 
> 
> > sistermaide said:
> ...


Yes please post it and we can go from there. It will be interesting.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

I would love to have your pattern. Tights are really cozy in the winter.They seem to have a fine rib, but it looks like no heel shaping. I love the colors!


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

No problem here. I'm down to two WIP -- a summer sweater and an alpaca shawl. 

I just need to finish the collar on the sweater and sew side and sleeve seams (sleeves are set in from armhole to armhole).

The shawl would be finished if I understood the ruffle directions around the bottom. 

Made the Wonderful Wallaby for grandson for xmas and a pair of socks for daughter. Have other gift ideas and may or may not get them finished.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> I would love to have your pattern. Tights are really cozy in the winter.They seem to have a fine rib, but it looks like no heel shaping. I love the colors!


I love those no heel shaping.I thought they looked nice and warm for the winter.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to have your pattern. Tights are really cozy in the winter.They seem to have a fine rib, but it looks like no heel shaping. I love the colors!
> ...


Me too! Since I haven't tried socks yet, I was thinking these would be a bit easier and a little more forgiving in the fit department.


----------



## Madcrocheter (Aug 14, 2011)

I notice you didn't say which year. That is probably a good thing for some of us. LOL


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

Ok, I can show you what the print out for one of my tights looks like. This will all look a little different, according to your measurements and the size of stitches you are doing. I have some personal notes at the top, to remind me which yarn, and settings on which machine I am working from.
This is a PDF file, so I am not sure if it will come through...?


----------



## ttriciamck (Aug 11, 2011)

OK - count me in.

I'm on a ladies one piece Sweater in navy - just started the body at the weekend and was making good progress........

But then I also started a cable + motif sweater on Sunday. I also bought some really pretty coloured yarn on Saturday (it was on sale....) but I'm determined to finish these two sweaters first before I start anything else.


----------



## kay susan (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm in for Knitting Projects Only 

My WIP include l raglan sleeve girls sweater for Christmas, l pair washable wool socks for Christmas, l baby surprise sweater for a baby shower gift, and misc. seaming on 3 donation caps and l preemie baby sweater. Oops, I just remembered 3 knitted purses which need to be felted by mid-October.

Somehow, I manage to keep my knitting WIP's in balance and my stash is minimal. Then there's the quilting and sewing for charity..... Saturday, I bought enough fabric to make 6 pillow cases for donation in mid-October.

Thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, did you knit those tights or is that knit fabric concerning the brown & blue ones? i'd like to learn to make those but no foot.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi again, the pink tights look nice too.


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi, did you knit those tights or is that knit fabric concerning the brown & blue ones? i'd like to learn to make those but no foot.


I knitted all of them on my knitting machine. The pattern part of it just tells the information to get the right size. You have to know how to knit the stitch pattern that you like, I like the very plain stockinette stitch, if you want to make cables or what ever in them, that is up to you to do on your own. You have to know how to operate your machine, the form tells you when to change to circuliar knitting, not how to operate your machine.

I just input the person's, or doll's, measurements, and the stitch and row count for the sample swatch of the knitted pattern, then this form is what I use to get the right size, as you see how they fit us. If you can read the form that I put in, (it is PDF format, I wasn't sure it would go through, but it does, just click where is say's (download) and it comes up.)
Sometimes I don't explain things so well, my DH reminds me of that often, but he complains when I 'talk too much' trying to explain it fully.  
Summary, maybe, for the three pair of tights you see, me, my grandaughter, and her doll, I made three sheets of instructions, one for each pair. I used the same stitch style, but different sizes, to compliment the size of the person wearing them. (The doll was done mostly for the challenge of proving that this will work on any size.)


----------



## jacksknits (Mar 29, 2011)

I probably have about 6/7 to finish.
2 must be finished today !!
I will give it a go,let you know how I'm getting on.
Jacky


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

If I agree to this challenge, then I will have to break the earlier challenge to knit only from my stash. I have a shawl that I'm working on that I will be 1 skein short. I have a toddler sweater that needs to be sewn together and the front band knitted (buttons are already bought), a cardi for myself that is done up to the sleeves, and several doilies that I started about 15 years ago that I ran out of the color thread and the color was discontinued. It's been so long that I don't even remember what brand the thread was or what the doilies even look like anymore.


----------



## jacksknits (Mar 29, 2011)

I've started already,


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

jacksknits said:


> I've started already,


me too, We are posting photos as we progress?? I want to see what others are doing too. :-D

Diane


----------



## janedu (May 22, 2011)

I am joining this challenge!


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

I currently have two wips and one has to be done by then because it is for a baby due about that time.


----------



## jacquimacqui (Aug 13, 2011)

Why the 15th October?, may I ask. x


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I will not be joining the challenge since I only have 2 projects, well 3 if you count a redo correction on a scarf. I am obsessive about unfinished knitting/crochet projects. I can't move on when I see all these things sitting and gnawing at me. The 2 scarves will want finishing for winter sale (hopefully, if I get accepted into this craft fair). The 3rd projects, is almost done but for the applice sewing and elastic waist band. Not a biggy.

But I do hope others can clear their knitting deck soon. I wish I could apply this obsession to complete to other areas of my life--like my desk which terrorizes me!!!!


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

I currently have 3 WIPs, one is a vest for my husband - I have the front and neck band and armhole bands to make and sew on buttons, a shrug for my granddaughter done in black (ugh) and a sweater for me which is about 2/3 done. I think I can make it by October, but it is tempting to start more. I have been wanting to make some hats for charity. I guess they will have to wait.

If I get these done before October 15th, I can start something else, right? I have Christmas presents to make as well.


----------



## JudyfromIndy (Aug 15, 2011)

I can't take the challange now. Recently found out that I will be a grandma in Feb. and have dropped all Wips to make more WIPs 
I am like a kid in a candy store with knitting projects. I am always seeing new and more things I want to knit. I need to stay more focused. I think that to finish all WIPs it will take me a year, so will make that a goal for 2012 and join the new year challange.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL........you girls are sooooo talented!!! I am laughing because I could imagine what I would have pictures of and they would only be 'beanies' and 'booties' since that's all I know how to make.......I would so love to be able to make some nice crocheted women's tops (not sweaters). I've seen some beautiful work done by others with knit and crochet and I get so jealous and just think to myself 'one day'..... but in the meantime, I am quite happy with my booties and beanies...........best of luck to all of you.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

would love to join this challenge but think in my case it would be futile as I have over 30 wips and 4 of them are afghans and 3 are sweaters and 8 are shawls in lace weight yarn.... on the bright side I did finish 3 wips last week!


----------



## aliceiscool (Feb 8, 2011)

What a terrific idea! I have four projects, the scarf for which I had to buy more wool that I had started to use up a leftover ball from a sweater, a sweater for my husband, a sweater for a friend I'm visiting right before labor day, a baby gift hat and a sweater for my grandson. That shouldn't be too bad, but there is that baby sweater that I'd like to start for a baby that will be born in December...The challenge will also motivate me to learn how to post photos! Thanks.


----------



## dawnprentiss (Aug 10, 2011)

well i am in since i already have a head start ..i decided this weekend to do just that and already finished 2 projects ...well almost lol ....and i am using them for christmas gifts 2 birds one or sixteen WIPS lol


----------



## sln (Jan 28, 2011)

I am in-one pair of socks, one kimono, one poncho, one scarf. The poncho will be a push it has two large --I mean very long-- rectangles that are folded in a certain way to make the poncho, and it is tedious! :thumbup:


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

I basically do that anyway. I only have 2 things going at once if not just one. 

Now if we were talking counted cross stitch instead, it would be IMPOSSIBLE for me to get everything done. Those WIPS are hidden behind closed doors!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hmmmmm - I know Jessica-Jean has challenged *herself* - Her count was in the 70's before she quit counting.
> 
> I know I could finish my WIP's by then with no problem since I only have a couple - I think one neckband on sweater, one sleeve and finishing on sweater and a single sock.
> 
> ...


Jynx that's exactly what I thought after the 1st paragraph lol. I too, will have to pass this time. I only have 3 wip & they aren't that much of a challenge but, my life gets in the way right now.


----------



## reek1845 (Jul 11, 2011)

What year??


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

If I started today, I wouldn't be able to finish my WIP by October 2012.


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

RavinRed said:


> Like so many others, I have multiple WIP's. I challenge anyone who wishes to join this challenge to finish all WIP by October 15th! That means that you cannot start another project until all of the partially completed ones are done! This includes sewing them together, borders, buttons, zippers, etc. For even more fun....let's post our accomplishments so others can see!
> 
> If you currently have no WIP you can join the challenge too. Just start a new project and get it done! If you finish early you too can start a new project. I can't wait to see who has the most WIP and who can complete the most projects.
> 
> ...


OH OH OH Gillian... I just caaaan't do this....... :-( .... I have a w.i.p., but ist's for me. I have to set it aside because it's my Christmas Season. Now is when I work on gifts... I'm almost done tho, can we do this just a little later??? please? please? please??? love this :thumbup:


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

larsan said:


> I basically do that anyway. I only have 2 things going at once if not just one.
> 
> Now if we were talking counted cross stitch instead, it would be IMPOSSIBLE for me to get everything done. Those WIPS are hidden behind closed doors!


I have a counted cross st sitting in a basket...1/2 finished.
Cute family of snowmen...love it but knitting sits in the front seat these days...?


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

RavinRed said:


> Like so many others, I have multiple WIP's. I challenge anyone who wishes to join this challenge to finish all WIP by October 15th! That means that you cannot start another project until all of the partially completed ones are done! This includes sewing them together, borders, buttons, zippers, etc. For even more fun....let's post our accomplishments so others can see!
> 
> If you currently have no WIP you can join the challenge too. Just start a new project and get it done! If you finish early you too can start a new project. I can't wait to see who has the most WIP and who can complete the most projects.
> 
> ...


I'm in. I currently have only three half knitted projects, a baby sweater, a baby cocoon and a coolest scarf ever. I always seam as soon as my projects are complete.


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

Good idea, these WIPs are really bugging me. Took out a tote bag yesterday that I started over a year ago and did 10 rows of a beautiful cable pattern only to find a mistake about 15 rows back. Stared at it for 15 minutes trying to figure out if I could fix it without ripping back. The cables meander back and forth and so I ripped. 
Shrug that was a Lions brand yarn knit-along 2 or 3 years ago.
Tomten jacket for a toddler.
I can't believe there's only 3! But, I have a wedding dress, 2 flower girl dresses and my dress to make by Sept. 17th! Oh yeah, and a baby quilt that's all pinned and ready for quilting. (The sewing projects are why I took out the tote yesterday)
Of course, all I can think about is baby stuff right now cause we just found out a new grandbaby is on the way. lol


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I can do all but one project, and that's because it's for a fundraiser for the Humane Society, we are making an afghan.
So I have three projects and will get them done by Oct. 15...then maybe I'll get rid of all my stash, too LOL


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

But I love having WIP! It makes my life full! I'm retired, living in the country and don't see many people or do much of anything except walk, cook, clean and knit. My WIP's provide something to look forward to!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I currently have 8 WIPs (all designs I'm working on)...and do need to start 4 more, as I have an order for 5 of this item before the end of the month (oy...better get cracking!). But I do need to set goals, so I'll just say I have 12 and go from there!


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

There is probably no way in the world I could ever do that. And like Gypsie, I like having several projects going at once. If I get bored with one, I work on another, and enjoy all of them. 

Also, I have one easy project for when I'm relaxing, 1 small project for the car, and standing in line at Walmart, 1 for the bathroom (I hate to waste time) and a couple projects for working on when I'm alert.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Only have two projects. Maybe this challenge will help me finish a vest that I started about 10 month's ago and can't seem to finish. It is a Christmas present for my son...but, I don't think he will wear it and maybe that is the reason I find other things to start before finishing the vest. Usually, I don't start a new project until I finish my current project. Hope this challenge will help me finish the vest!!! I am making the mate to my "world's ugliest sock" right now and should be finished with it this week.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

well, all very nice sistermaide.


----------



## maudeham (Jun 6, 2011)

I've been in since the first challenge. Is this an extenskon of that one or another one. I have 10 children,s sweaters and a scarf done.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

October 15? Of this year? That isn't enough time!!!


----------



## jostgaman3 (Aug 1, 2011)

RavinRed said:


> Like so many others, I have multiple WIP's. I challenge anyone who wishes to join this challenge to finish all WIP by October 15th! That means that you cannot start another project until all of the partially completed ones are done! This includes sewing them together, borders, buttons, zippers, etc. For even more fun....let's post our accomplishments so others can see!
> 
> If you currently have no WIP you can join the challenge too. Just start a new project and get it done! If you finish early you too can start a new project. I can't wait to see who has the most WIP and who can complete the most projects.
> 
> ...


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Isn't a WIP a WIP whether it's for a Christmas gift or not? I have things I'm working for Christmas gifts and I'm just going to play along and see what I can get done by the stated date. It will get me further along in my gifts. 

Good luck everyone!

Anita


----------



## jostgaman3 (Aug 1, 2011)

See what I mean!?!?!? How did I get my post into the middle of yours?!?! LOL. Kathie


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

ok, i currently only have three projects....sorry 4....2 baby cardis...1 female T and 1 male intarsia jumper....three out of the 4 i think i can manage.....the male jumper has a target of a year as it is an XXL!


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm in. I have severals WIPs that have been sitting around for a while waiting to be finished. Be nice to have them to wear for the fall/winter. This will also get me moving on the christmas presents!


----------



## MLyle (May 15, 2011)

I'm tempted, but too far behind! And first I'd have to do a complete house cleaning, I know there are some UFO's hidden away. Out of sight, out of mind. And a new g-grandbaby to knit/crochet for, I'll always be tempted to start some "must have" project for her. But --- next year?


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Jacqui,

The Oct 15th date was to give you time to finish WIP's and then still have time to make your Christmas projects....I have all these WIPs and lots of requests for Christmas but I do not want to start anything new before finishing the ones I have already started.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Wow! Those are incredible! Never heard of them before. Always learning something new on this forum!


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

jbweaver said:


> I currently have 3 WIPs, one is a vest for my husband - I have the front and neck band and armhole bands to make and sew on buttons, a shrug for my granddaughter done in black (ugh) and a sweater for me which is about 2/3 done. I think I can make it by October, but it is tempting to start more. I have been wanting to make some hats for charity. I guess they will have to wait.
> 
> If I get these done before October 15th, I can start something else, right? I have Christmas presents to make as well.


Yes please do start new items once you finish your current WIP. You will feel so accomplished getting those older ones completed


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

dawnprentiss said:


> well i am in since i already have a head start ..i decided this weekend to do just that and already finished 2 projects ...well almost lol ....and i am using them for christmas gifts 2 birds one or sixteen WIPS lol


Hi Dawn,

Post pics when you are done! Love it if you would show off your accomplishments! Do you want to go to Webs Saturday? Making a trip with some others from the forum.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

reek1845 said:


> What year??


2011


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Mogurt said:


> RavinRed said:
> 
> 
> > Like so many others, I have multiple WIP's. I challenge anyone who wishes to join this challenge to finish all WIP by October 15th! That means that you cannot start another project until all of the partially completed ones are done! This includes sewing them together, borders, buttons, zippers, etc. For even more fun....let's post our accomplishments so others can see!
> ...


I will run it again in January for those of you that absolutely cannot do it now! But I do think that those of you that do not join will have at least three more WIPs when we start this up again!


----------



## VictoriaCrochet (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh boy, do I need this challenge! I normally do just one or two things at a time, but I have gone crazy the past few months and have so many WIP's I'll have to take inventory. Currently in progress: A boy's baby blanket, a gorgeous Christmas afghan, a sunshine yellow little fun tote bag, a delicate thread lace scarf, a saddlebag purse just needs finishing touches, a stadium blanket just needs cording around the edges, a sweet baby dress in white, just barely got started, a cross necklace almost done but I don't like that way it's looking, so probably will just rip that one out, a cute knit purse just needs snap and embellishment of some sort, a gorgeous scarf with collar and pockets that I'm working on some beaded braids to go under the collar. I know, I know, I know... this is insanity! I also had a triangle loom woven shawl in progress, but I have undone that. Too much time on my feet. I'm going to remake my loom down to a scarf size so I can sit and weave. I know, I know... insanity reigns here! I've never gotten so out of hand, and I'm determined to get these projects done now. Most of them are for my website, Fall/Winter season...gheesh! I'd better get going! LOL! Happy stitching gals! The challenge is on!


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

OK, I'm in...... it will also help me to stay away from buying new yarn (the other challenge). Of course, there is no way on this earth that I can finish them all by October anything, but it will make a nice dent in my bags on kitchen chair arms<G> Thanks for thinking of it.

Peg


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

I can't even start to list all the WIP's sitting around here. Maybe this will get me moving. I know there are some pretty aqua socks sitting by my comfy chair, a started slipper for felting on a kitchen chair, some mini ideas in another bag, etc, etc, etc, and on and on and on.
Better go into hibernation. Good luck everyone.
But I have to read KP first!

Peg


----------



## jacquimacqui (Aug 13, 2011)

many thanks RavinRed, I thought maybe it was a day that was signiicant to you or the site. It is my lovely mom's birthday so I might try and complete something for her in time for that!!! x


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

RavinRed said:


> Like so many others, I have multiple WIP's. I challenge anyone who wishes to join this challenge to finish all WIP by October 15th! That means that you cannot start another project until all of the partially completed ones are done! This includes sewing them together, borders, buttons, zippers, etc. For even more fun....let's post our accomplishments so others can see!
> 
> If you currently have no WIP you can join the challenge too. Just start a new project and get it done! If you finish early you too can start a new project. I can't wait to see who has the most WIP and who can complete the most projects.
> 
> ...


OK, I'm game. I'm not one to have WIP's as unfinished things drive me nuts but since I started knitting again, I have found myself doing it and being okay with it. HOWEVER, I can't have as many as some of you seem to be able to handle or I get nuts again. I find myself with a scarf nearly done, a pair of slippers started and a little clutch bag in the process though and for me that is a BIG deal. I am getting ready to start a class at the college in just two weeks too so I need to get in gear and this will help me. I just finished my 13th. dish cloth a fews days ago - do those count? I am going to make more when these other WIP's are done. Linda


----------



## trudes (Feb 3, 2011)

Count me in. I am doing an entrelac shawl, a prayer shawl, an entrelac scarf and an entrelac cowl. 
I needed this. Challenges always help. October 1 is my date because I'm leaving on a trip and can only knit prayer shawls in the car.


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

sistermaide said:


> OK, I am game for this one, as long as I ONLY COUNT the knitting projects...  ... not the mending, or woodworking, or etc... you know...
> 
> I am planning to get 5 pair of tights done for myself, this winter, and I have just started the first pair 2 days ago. I do use a knitting machine, though...can I count that?...or is it cheating?
> 
> ...


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

RavinRed said:


> Like so many others, I have multiple WIP's. I challenge anyone who wishes to join this challenge to finish all WIP by October 15th! That means that you cannot start another project until all of the partially completed ones are done! This includes sewing them together, borders, buttons, zippers, etc. For even more fun....let's post our accomplishments so others can see!
> 
> If you currently have no WIP you can join the challenge too. Just start a new project and get it done! If you finish early you too can start a new project. I can't wait to see who has the most WIP and who can complete the most projects.
> 
> ...


This is yet another joke. right?


----------



## K. Bauer (Apr 21, 2011)

Have to be with the group that are making Christmas Gifts now. It is too close to Christmas, will have finish all WIP on my New Year's list again this year tho. Maybe not quite so many tho. I hope.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

I'll join in. Finished a scarf, DS cover, and sweater just this past week. I am so proud of myself. This is real progress. I have quite a few (not on scale with Jessica-Jean) but plenty to finish by October 15th. Good luck, everyone and we'll need Godspeed.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

First Hugs RavinRed...Second...are you out of your mind??? LOL...I have so many WIP'S I won't finish them in my lifetime LOL....Ooooooh you said WIP'S not to do list lol...BIG difference ...whew ..had me worried there LOL
But by October 15...naw...no can do as I have so many SSS to finish, shawls...a few workshops...
boggles the mind lol
But the challenge sounds fun! Thanks for posting.

Camilla



RavinRed said:


> Like so many others, I have multiple WIP's. I challenge anyone who wishes to join this challenge to finish all WIP by October 15th! That means that you cannot start another project until all of the partially completed ones are done! This includes sewing them together, borders, buttons, zippers, etc. For even more fun....let's post our accomplishments so others can see!
> 
> If you currently have no WIP you can join the challenge too. Just start a new project and get it done! If you finish early you too can start a new project. I can't wait to see who has the most WIP and who can complete the most projects.
> 
> ...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL Stitch....clearly she jests...



StitchDesigner said:


> RavinRed said:
> 
> 
> > Like so many others, I have multiple WIP's. I challenge anyone who wishes to join this challenge to finish all WIP by October 15th! That means that you cannot start another project until all of the partially completed ones are done! This includes sewing them together, borders, buttons, zippers, etc. For even more fun....let's post our accomplishments so others can see!
> ...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Uhhhh..sounds normal to me LOL

Hugs Victoria,

Camilla



VictoriaCrochet said:


> Oh boy, do I need this challenge! I normally do just one or two things at a time, but I have gone crazy the past few months and have so many WIP's I'll have to take inventory. Currently in progress: A boy's baby blanket, a gorgeous Christmas afghan, a sunshine yellow little fun tote bag, a delicate thread lace scarf, a saddlebag purse just needs finishing touches, a stadium blanket just needs cording around the edges, a sweet baby dress in white, just barely got started, a cross necklace almost done but I don't like that way it's looking, so probably will just rip that one out, a cute knit purse just needs snap and embellishment of some sort, a gorgeous scarf with collar and pockets that I'm working on some beaded braids to go under the collar. I know, I know, I know... this is insanity! I also had a triangle loom woven shawl in progress, but I have undone that. Too much time on my feet. I'm going to remake my loom down to a scarf size so I can sit and weave. I know, I know... insanity reigns here! I've never gotten so out of hand, and I'm determined to get these projects done now. Most of them are for my website, Fall/Winter season...gheesh! I'd better get going! LOL! Happy stitching gals! The challenge is on!


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

Maybe take the challenge and see how many of your WIP's you CAN finish by October 15, think?


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Seeing my birthday is the 16th I should aim for the 15th and have a great celebration!! <G>


----------



## Mimihugs (Feb 22, 2011)

I'd like to do the challenge, but like so many others I have things that have to get done by Christmas. None of my WIPs would work as Christmas gifts.

I think that would be a fantastic New Years resolution!

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

No can do. ...Could never finish in 2 months and make Christmas presents as well. Maybe next time.


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

I'm in! This fits with my original challenge of only knitting from my stash. I have 1 hat, two pairs of socks and a scarf to finish. Easy peasy. Then I can go on to make more hats from my stash also!


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Finished my first wip today, an entrelac scarf complete with crocheted edging and tassles...will take photo tommoro! (16/08/2011) lol


----------



## lorimorris (Jun 27, 2011)

Awesome! A little challenge is the motivation I need to get focused on my knitting... Thank you! With going back to school (I'm a teacher) soon, I need to make sure I have knitting time to stay sane! hehehe

Okay... WIP = total of 4 knit projects and 1 sewing: a knit cardigan for me just needs a sleeve and finish the cowl neck... a pair of socks for me... a knit scarf for my dtr... a sewn quilt for my dtr... a linen stitch scarf... I think that does it!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

So...I have 1.5 gloves (I need 10), parts of two vests, part of a skirt, and a crocheted top of a dress that needs a fabric skirt sewn on...a camisole that just needs elastic and weaving in ends...oh, and the tunic and one more camisole.... Wish me luck! I have to have most of these done by the end of August!


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

Down to 1/2 of a scarf to complete a gift set of 11 that I'll give out in late Oct. Have made 1 slipper sock for my gd to try on and it was perfect, so I have another one of those to go; her birthday is early in Oct., and I just bought the yarn for a cowl she asked for. After that, I'm starting on a shrug for a lovely young singer/song writer to wear in performance; just bought the yarn for that. So I've got lots of WIPS and can't wait to work on them all.


----------



## salevy (Jul 5, 2011)

Not possible. I'm making blankets and there's no way I could have any of them done by that date.

Shari


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

I'm in for this!!! Let's see I have 3 baby sweaters to finish and to sew up, a boys sweater to finish knitting (only started it like 10 years ago!!) and a baby afghan to complete too....ugh....you say October 15th...better get a move on....times a tickin!! I think I could achieve this by then....will find out soon!! Will post pictures when I am completed.


----------



## gotridge (Aug 3, 2011)

What a wonderful idea to keepsake the sweaters in shadow boxes. You better have a box of tissues ready.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Does it count if at home I can start new projects as needed, but when I go to the cabin in the middle of the Chippewa Forest-no shopping, no stash, I work on WIP's. That is what I am currently trying to do. It is kind of working until I take extra yarn and pattern to knit some of ladyfinger's doll patterns or some cotton for a quick dish cloth for a gift. Then that is something new not a WIP.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Stitch, no joke...I was serious

Camilla, why not try to at least get through a few of your WIP's.......you will feel accomplished if you get some done rather than starting more projects and having so may half done things. 

I know many of us will not get to completing all that we have for WIPs, but just think if we can even get one or two done we have accomplished something. The point being to get done what you can without adding more projects to the mix.......here's hoping I can finish mine....I'm really busy at work right now and also dealing with the after effects of the car accident.


----------



## Betty Tustin (May 14, 2011)

Lovely tights! Would you please share the pattern. They look so warm.
WVBetty


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm amazed that so many people have a long list of unfinished projects. I'm making a simple (= brainless) afghan for the domestic abuse center, and when it is done, I want to try making a pair of soakers for a grand-daughter's baby coming in November. Finishing the afghan, which won't be huge, is discipline because the yarn is quite commonplace, not even soft. People have told me that I am overly self-disciplined and with the contrast between my paltry WIP list and others', I'm beginning to believe it.


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

Ravinred, I take you challenge--I have 2 jackets started, and 1 shaw started. May God bless us all in our endevears.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Jane,

Don't be so hard on yourself! I think it is admirable that you do not get yourself into projects that you may never complete. One of the WIP's I have on my list is a scarf that I have been working on for 4 years.....that is horrible....I have cast it aside so many times and I don't even know why. It is not a hard pattern.....maybe it is too boring.....anyway it has given me license to start other projects and cast them aside too when I get a new one I am excited about. This is why I started this challenge....too many projects tossed aside for my latest interest.


----------



## JudiBee (Mar 11, 2011)

Most of my WIPs are afghans and (groan) they are soooo hard to finish - do I havta??


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Sounds like fun and a splendid idea, but I also have to pass. Baby gifts and Christmas are going to keep me busy until way after October 15th. Will try next time.


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

RavinRed, thank you for the encouragement. For decades of my younger years, I started many projects and never finished them. As I aged, I became more purposeful and now have few or usually no unfinished projects. Unstarted projects? Isn't that how we get our stashes?


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

jjane139 said:


> RavinRed, thank you for the encouragement. For decades of my younger years, I started many projects and never finished them. As I aged, I became more purposeful and now have few or usually no unfinished projects. Unstarted projects? Isn't that how we get our stashes?


I know I have more patterns then I could ever knit in a lifetime......but it is fun to dream....plus always a reason to buy yarn!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Would love to take you up on this but chirstmas is sooo close have to finish those first :-D


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

I just finished my first WIP too - a scarf for a Christmas present. I will send a picture tomorrow too.


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

Betty Tustin said:


> Lovely tights! Would you please share the pattern. They look so warm.
> WVBetty


I will start, a new topic for this, in the machine knitting section. I didn't realize there would be so many people this interested in it.  

I am working on then on my machine, which is my WIP's. I haven't made any for at least one winter, and this past spring, I was finding that I spent a lot of waiting room time, just mending the mended spots, so I thought I should just make some more for this winter.

So my update on how my WIP is coming, I am almost done with the knitting part of the first pair in my list of 5 or more to do. I am using up odd amounts of yarn, not really worrying about what color. I don't plan to do the photos till they are sewn up.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello everyone,

What a great challenge, but I am one who would need longer than Oct to finish! Like other members have said "Which year!"

I have that many things that I need to finish but I can get side tracked or change my mind and do something else or different colour!

I am happy to see how many I can get through before Oct 15th. Even if I get some done, less to do later! LOL

I will try and start tomorrow.

Happy crafting.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Sorry, but I think I'll pass. I'm not up there with Jessica Jean yet but I do have a lot of WIPs - have not even counted them. I am retired now and want as few deadlines in my life as possible. I have a pile of WIPs in a large basket and I set small goals for myself - try to finish one by the end of each month. But I also have a serious case of startitis, so my pile continues to grow.


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

NMKnittinggrani said:


> I just finished my first WIP too - a scarf for a Christmas present. I will send a picture tomorrow too.


Here they are:


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Beautiful Work!!! I love the color combo!


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

I would love to join you but I am WAY too slow. I have been doing an afghan for the last 2 some years. Also doing a sweater for my grown granddaughter and thought I would start a shawl for myself.


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you. It was pretty simple and make for a relaxing and enjoyable "knit".


----------



## MarshaH (Mar 23, 2011)

No can do! I have so much on the go right now and so many requests for things that I don't think I can get these done by then.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Congratulations to those who are making progress (I've woven in ends, added the elastic & fabric, and finally got three out of the basket so far--thanks for all the motivation!). It does feel good to have those odds & ends & bits done, though I had to force myself to do it.


----------



## misenber (Feb 4, 2011)

I am going to give it the good old college try. I have at least five baby sweaters that need buttons and two kids sweaters that need put together and a few other things, plus I just ordered yarn for some Xmas gifts. I better get off the computer and get those needles clicking


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

Flower girl dresses done!!! Now I can knit, knit, knit....

I am using this challenge to get going on other projects too.


----------



## K. Bauer (Apr 21, 2011)

NMKnittinggrani 
Your scarf is great, love the pattern and colors.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello,

Great scarf.

Do you need to increase your stitches for pocket?

Looks great and my mother-in-law would love one!


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Congratulations to those who are making progress (I've woven in ends, added the elastic & fabric, and finally got three out of the basket so far--thanks for all the motivation!). It does feel good to have those odds & ends & bits done, though I had to force myself to do it.


Sorlenna,

You are definitely making progress! I still have that sweater that needs to be put together sitting on the coffee table, but I did get another 6 inches done on the back of my kimono....I keep seeing things I want to make and I have more than enough yarn in my stash to start another project, but so far I am resisting.....can't wait to finish these items so I can start a new one!


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

Good job!! You go girl!


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Congratulations to those who are making progress (I've woven in ends, added the elastic & fabric, and finally got three out of the basket so far--thanks for all the motivation!). It does feel good to have those odds & ends & bits done, though I had to force myself to do it.


Good job! Keep up the good work. We motivate each other as we share our accomplishments.


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

endless creations said:


> Hello,
> 
> Great scarf.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Actually it doesn't have a pocket. Must be the way I draped both ends together that gave that look. Sorry about that. It is a free pattern I found on Ravelry and you can easily make it the width and length you want. I cast on 34 stitches and made mine 60 inches long. Here is the site. You may have to register if you aren't already but it is free and has so many great free patterns on it.

http://www.yarnharlot.ca/blog/archives/2006/10/12/one_row_handspun_scarf.html

I used Caron Simply Soft and it only took one 6 oz. skein of the main color and a smidgen of the other color. Contact me personally and I will be glad to tell you how I put the contrasting color in if you want to know. I have taken up enough room already on this post. Sorry all.


----------



## jostgaman3 (Aug 1, 2011)

NMKnittinggrani, your scarf is lovely...someone is going to enjoy that so much. &#9829; Kathie


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Awww.... I think this is a great idea! I love competitiveness! At this point, I have nothing to finish, except what I am working on. I just lost my mother a few weeks ago, and put my knitting down. Now, I am working on a capelet from some "mill end" yarn, and taking some online classes as well. So, I won't take you up on the challenge. But I think its a GREAT IDEA!!!! (good for you, for thinking of this!)


----------



## ttriciamck (Aug 11, 2011)

Someone asked what our WIPs looked like! Here are mine and I'm going to chart the progress each week of the challenge (otherwise it would be a bit like watching paint dry...)! Aim to add a little every night. So far so good!


----------



## ttriciamck (Aug 11, 2011)

Pictures


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

ttriciamck said:


> Someone asked what our WIPs looked like! Here are mine and I'm going to chart the progress each week of the challenge (otherwise it would be a bit like watching paint dry...)! Aim to add a little every night. So far so good!


Such a good idea!...I wouldn't have thought of it...but YES! I think this will make it more interesting.

THANKS!


----------



## jostgaman3 (Aug 1, 2011)

Good plan!!!


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Makes me laugh - in 1998 I started knitting a Salt Lake Olympics 2002 sweater...in 2010 it was destroyed, unfinished, in a house fire. It would probably still be waiting for me to finish it!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ttriciamck, those projects you're doing are going to look nice! hi sistermaide, i found on the "search" one legging pattern to knit. i will copy it later. i put it on my bookmark favorites so i don't lose the website. thank you for sharing your pictures. i do have leggings to sew too. but i have that packed because i'm moving to another home 40 min. away from my home.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Ok, so here are two projects completed this week...I also have a yellow cardi (20") a red cardi (22") A grey T (42") a XXL Intarsia sweater(which i know wont be completed in the deadline) and a grey scarf (which being the norty person I am, bought more yarn and started this last night, but its a Christmas present for a lovely friend who is having a rough time just now) so I dont count it lol


I know the Entrelac doesnt look very long, but its for a very small person(size 4 I believe) and only 4ft11 x

The purple cardi is for the grandaughter of the woman I mentioned earlier in this post x
Love Jo x


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi dissi, both very pretty! you do nice work.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

The scarf was my first attempt at Entrelac....was a bit worried it wasnt right!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I was surprised at how much I got done yesterday! Of course, it was my day off...  I still have a way to go, but it feels good to get the couple of things finished up!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

NMKnittinggrani said:


> endless creations said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


Hello again,

I thought it was one that you could fold up and place in the pocket at end. Never seen one like that! But maybe it was just the way it had been sitting.

I am attempting not to start any new projects, doing the challenge. It's really hard. I will add to my list and have a play when I finish some unfinished ones!

Looks great, love the colours and Thanks for the link.

Here's my finished items: 6 baby blue blankets, 6 royal blue baby wraps and 9 pairs of bootees.

These are all for charity. So Thanks for the challenge. Won't send box off just yet, see what else I can finish and add to it!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Here's a few Barbie items I have finished today.

At top 3 sets top and skirts

4 dresses down bottow.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't think I can possibly finish all my WIPs, even if I frog several, before the end of 2013, so I'm not part of this particular challenge.

Back to my knitting!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I don't think I can possibly finish all my WIPs, even if I frog several, before the end of 2013, so I'm not part of this particular challenge.
> 
> Back to my knitting!


Hello,

I am in the same position. But if I finish a few, well, a few less to do!

Go on, give it a go!

Enjoy your knitting.


----------



## Sharolynn16 (Jul 4, 2011)

What a great idea, some inspiration at last, i have 1 g-sons cardigan,1 Scarf, and 1 Afghan in Mile-a Minute crochet i just taught myself to do ,already have 1 strip done only started yesterday and i didn't want to put it down. :thumbup: 
Sharolynn 16


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Sharolynn, forget the projects, I want this puppy, what kind is it? M/f? What a cutie......I just gave about 16 shanks of wool cream to a friend, that got a big hole in my stash, kept some for myself, too. But I am going to have to knit like crazy to get my stash down and the projects done, I keep thinking of new ones to start...just for fun.


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Hey everyone:

took the challenge and so far I have sewn 2 baby sweaters in the past 2 nights....1 more sweater to sew together and that should be all my sewing finished!!! Then onto finishing a baby blanket...it needs to be done for my grandson who will be born sometime in mid November!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I got a few more rows done on my purple tunic last night and then switched over to the blue thing. I am proud of myself! ha ha


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

ok got two more scarves finished, just had to put fringe on them. That makes 5 wip's in two weeks, finished. Feels good! More to come.


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi there
I visited a friend today, who showed me a couple of thrift-shop magazines she bought on sewn smocked dresses; patterns, photos, 'n all. They were in an elite class of their own compared with other patterns I've seen. So astonishingly-beautiful that it was (excuse my crudeness) a punch in the gut. Actually, they could be made with 2-ply merino wool as a fabric, as well, now vyella's "unobtainable" they tell me. Lucy offered to share and I had to stop hyperventilating to ask her to hang onto them in the meanwhile as I've "too much on" - gets to be a compulsion - besides the real reason being that I need to save up to buy more ink for my printer, to photocopy the colours accurately.


RavinRed said:


> jjane139 said:
> 
> 
> > RavinRed, thank you for the encouragement. For decades of my younger years, I started many projects and never finished them. As I aged, I became more purposeful and now have few or usually no unfinished projects. Unstarted projects? Isn't that how we get our stashes?
> ...


----------



## ttriciamck (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi,

Still going with the challenge!

Navy sweater - realised that I've done the pattern wrong (forgot to allow for the reverse stich in changing to circular format, then managed to increase in the shaping instead of decreasing so had to "adapt" patern slightly, then realised that I've missed 2 rows from the rib!
Do I care? No - I still love the pattern and am keeping going.

Grey sweater - Have to stay focussed to keep pattern correct but it is growing quickly.


----------



## VictoriaCrochet (Apr 2, 2011)

This challenge has been soooo good for me! I currently have 5 WIP's done and ready to go! A 6th one is nearing completion. There are actually three more after that needing to be finished. I was shocked when I went "digging" and found how many projects I had pending! I just got a custom order via my etsy shop, so I'm going to have to set things aside until I complete that job, but I promise I'll be right back on task as soon as possible. THANKS for this great challenge! You really lit a fire under me!
Donna Victoria


----------



## VictoriaCrochet (Apr 2, 2011)

ttriciamck said:


> Hi,
> 
> Still going with the challenge!
> 
> ...


WHAT BEAUTIFUL WORK!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I would love to take the challenge but Christmas projects are about to take priority.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

ttriciamck said:


> Hi,
> 
> Still going with the challenge!
> 
> ...


Beautiful.....the "Mistakes" just make it that much more personalized! Glad you were able to adapt the pattern. I too am moving along on my sweater....finished the back and started one of the front sides last night. I frogged the scarf (WIP) as I decided it was not looking like I wanted it too. I am still counting it as a WIP and will keep it as part of the WIPs .....here's hoping I can get it done!


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

I posted 4 finished projects in pics yesterday...4 in 4 weeks...am on target for majority of wips....3 baby cardis and 2 adult garments....but i wont have the xxl done in time, that has to be completed by july 15 2012 lol


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I now have only one more pair of fingerless gloves to finish, along with the tunic, and then I still have the trim of the vest and the bottom of the camisole...but I am making progress and will post another picture (I hope) soon. Knit on & knit well!


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I too am working on Christmas and just issued a pledge and challenge to do hats for the Shaken Baby Syndrome, so I'll pass for now.


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

New years Day sounds like a great time for this challenge. Christmas will be over and most will be in looking for something to do and looking for some extra warmth that some winter projects provide. Are you going to try this challenge again then? if you do it then sounds like fun


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Jillpr said:


> New years Day sounds like a great time for this challenge. Christmas will be over and most will be in looking for something to do and looking for some extra warmth that some winter projects provide. Are you going to try this challenge again then? if you do it then sounds like fun


Hey, why not just try it when you're ready? Let us know, and I'm sure some of us will be on board!


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks Sorlenna Will do.


----------



## KNITTEN NANA (Apr 2, 2011)

With all my wips and all the patterns I have waiting for me to start I should be done by October 15,2099!!! You did said October 15th you just did'nt say what year !!!!


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Jill, I will run it again in January!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I'm all in! I have just enough that can be done by then. I have to finish 1 bootie, trim a crochet baby jacket and knit the hat. I have another baby sweater 3/4 of the way done and a sweater for myself that needs to be sewn together. Wish me luck!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I only used them for the topic title, is that wrong?


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> I only used them for the topic title, is that wrong?


Not really sure what you mean here.
:?: Good luck on all your projects! have you seen the video of the speed knitter? Well it's not me so I am right with you here. We got this :thumbup:


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

RavinRed said:


> Jill, I will run it again in January!


Thanks so much Gillian. Have a lot to do before then to finish for Christmas and a couple of scarfs for charity, so will be working til then anyway. 
God Bless, Jill


----------



## kay susan (Jul 20, 2011)

kay susan said:


> I'm in for Knitting Projects Only
> 
> My WIP include l raglan sleeve girls sweater for Christmas, l pair washable wool socks for Christmas, l baby surprise sweater for a baby shower gift, and misc. seaming on 3 donation caps and l preemie baby sweater. Oops, I just remembered 3 knitted purses which need to be felted by mid-October.
> 
> ...


Well, the wool socks have been finished, the baby surprise sweater was frogged and restarted, and the raglan sleeve sweater knitting completed. So..... I need to teach myself how to sew (weave seams) and felt the three purses. I'm making progress. Knit ON!


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

RavinRed said:


> Like so many others, I have multiple WIP's. I challenge anyone who wishes to join this challenge to finish all WIP by October 15th! That means that you cannot start another project until all of the partially completed ones are done! This includes sewing them together, borders, buttons, zippers, etc. For even more fun....let's post our accomplishments so others can see!
> 
> If you currently have no WIP you can join the challenge too. Just start a new project and get it done! If you finish early you too can start a new project. I can't wait to see who has the most WIP and who can complete the most projects.
> 
> ...


I finished another WIP. I had intended it for my sister-in-law's birthday and thanks to this challenge I ALMOST got it done in time.  She won't mind it being a little late though (just a week). It is the second one I have made like this but just love the pattern and how it makes up.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Love it and love the lace work!


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Hurricane Irene has helped me advance my WIP! I have finished the back, one side of the front and am halfway done with the other side. I spent 8 hours knitting on Sunday....nothing else to do and no power. I also spent a couple of hours on Monday. Of course now that the power is back again....it is back to work.....so knitting will be relegated back to the evenings.


----------



## donna2kayak (Aug 25, 2011)

I am lost with the acronyms here! What is WIP and KM??


OK.. EDIT... 

is it "Work in progress"

slow learner


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes, you're right - WIP is work in progress. I had to learn them too when I found this site and I'm still working on it. I don't know what KM is though so some one help us please.


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

RavinRed said:


> Love it and love the lace work!


Thank you. It's fast and easy and relaxing to do.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Sorry, Jill. I was reprimanded by admin for using all caps for a subject on a new post I made.


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

1, count'em, one, WIP finished! YeeHaH! 4 more pair of tights to go, I hope to post some pictures when I get another pair finished. 

I hope the rest of you are feeling good about getting things done too.


----------



## kay susan (Jul 20, 2011)

Perhaps, KM means knitting machine??


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

kay susan said:


> Perhaps, KM means knitting machine??


Yes, I have a little problem with so many abbreviations too, so I would like to hang close to you...(I will be eavesdropping if you ask other such things. I mention this, so you know you are not the only one that is not sure what you are reading.) and you won't feel alone.

:wink:


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

Knitting Machine!! Hey, bet you are right. Thanks. Yes we will all stick close and learn together. Isn't it exciting to see how much is getting done with this challenge? I forgot who started it but - thank you bunches. I love it! I may actually get up the nerve to felt this bag I have had done for ages. It is just so cute I am afraid I will ruin it :-( because I have never felted before. I will get it done by October 15 though and that is a promise.


----------



## ttriciamck (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Progress on both the sweaters has progressed well and last weekend reached the crucial point on both  the divide! 

Decided that as Ive adapted both patterns to circular that I would work on both front and back concurrently. So how to make sure the two (and in one case) 3 balls of wool remain separate without plaited knots developing? Eureka! Use a freezer bag with handles looped though the needle.

Works well and does keep the balls from becoming tangled  would be brilliant for 50g balls..

However..In this case each ball of yarn is 100g so to say that the sweaters are now difficult to handle is to put it mildly!! To that point, when I went to pack my bag (I work away from home during the week) on Sun night, the knitting took up more space than my clothes!! So this week will work on navy sweater body but only on the sleeves of the grey!

The morals of this tale are:

Think of the consequences before adding in that additional ball of wool.

If you are going to work on two projects at the same time  have them staggered in progress.

Sorry no photos (forgot to pick up my phone from home on Monday morning!!!!)


----------



## kay susan (Jul 20, 2011)

I finished knitting the Zimmermann BSJ today. Next, I will weave in the ends....aaaaahhhhhhhh 

Now, felt the handbags, sew the seams on several projects and the start a new project. I am so looking forward to learning how to do seams neatly. This has been a positive learning curve....


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

Good job!! I think we are all constantly learning new things.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Getting there finally! I finished one of the scarves I had as WIP and am up to the collar on the jacket sweater. I am making good progress......maybe will have them all done by the 15th of Oct!


----------



## runetracey (Sep 5, 2011)

I'll have to get my finger out then :lol:


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

Finished my 3 WIPs a coupl;e weeks ago, but my very slow dial up connection just won't send the pics. Finished were one baby cocoon, one coolest scarf ever (tweaked the pattern and made it a keyhole) and one baby sweater set with sweater, booties, mitts and hat. Now on to the Christmas list!!


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

Finished my 3 WIPs a couple weeks ago, but my very slow dial up connection just won't send the pics. Finished were one baby cocoon, one coolest scarf ever (tweaked the pattern and made it a keyhole) and one baby sweater set with sweater, booties, mitts and hat. Now on to the Christmas list!!


----------



## NewKnitter79 (Aug 28, 2011)

Count me in! I have one WIP, a 5' X 5' granny square afghan, for my sister's birthday (29 Sep) and I have to have another afghan completed for my mom's birthday (Oct 9). I also have a pair of slippers (WIP), and a pair of socks to get through. For a beginner this is going to be a daunting task. I'm looking forward to the challenge!


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

One more pair of tights done...here it looks like a sock...and it is, but with the long-johns attached.  

My bus kids were noticing my pink socks, and we were talking, I explained that I make tights for the winter, and I am making several pairs this year, since the old ones are patched no less than 3 times each. 

The girls, (grades, 4 through 6) told me I should make some for every holiday, ...pink and red for valentines, red and green for Christmas, green for St. Patricks', red, white and blue, for labor day and memorial day, and orange and black, for halloween. I have to admit, I didn't think of it, but I think I will. They also voted that I should make all them striped, not just solid colors.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Finished the Grand Boy's hat and mittens and the vest (no pic of it). I now have 3 WIPs to go...though I may give up on one of those. We'll see.


----------



## NewKnitter79 (Aug 28, 2011)

One WIP down! I knitted this scarf and hat combo for my 5 yr old daughter. She loves them and wears them with everything... including her pj's!!!


----------



## NewKnitter79 (Aug 28, 2011)

NewKnitter79 said:


> One WIP down! I knitted this scarf and hat combo for my 5 yr old daughter. She loves them and wears them with everything... including her pj's!!!


OOPS...how do I get the picture to show up here?


----------



## ttriciamck (Aug 11, 2011)

So the navy sweater body is finished, completed 1 sleeve, on decrease for other and have just cast-on the collar  yippee!

Got back to the divide for the grey (after my frogging session last week and about ½ way through first sleeve  its getting there, will try and concentrate on this.

Picked up the purple sweater late on Sat night, Completed next 5 rows of pattern that include lots of M1Ps. Looking objectively, I realise that they have left too big a hole. Try to repair a couple but end up with a bigger mess than before, Only one thing for it  so a froggin I went! Used needle cast on as hadnt got the patience for thumb cast on. Managed to complete hem and a further 12 rows! Looks much better.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

With just under three weeks to go in this challenge, I was wondering how everyone was doing. I finished my kimono jacket yesterday! Just have to sew the sleeve cuffs and weave in the ends, then block! I finished the ruffle scarf last week. I restarted the scarf I frogged and am about halfway through and I still have to make up the sweater that was the UFO. I also started and finished (shame on me I was not supposed to start anything new) a baby hat for my daughters best friend whose baby shower is next Saturday. I had to break this rule of the challenge as I found out about the shower after the challenge started. At least I finished it! and I blocked it yesterday so I guess that is OK.

I will get some pictures up as soon as I block the jacket. Today I am going to try to finish up the loose ends on all these projects. I am so looking forward to starting something new! It looks like I may be a week or two ahead of schedule. Nothing like a challenge to get you motivated!


----------



## ttriciamck (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi,

Well one sweater down and 1 to go!

Navy sweater finished and grey has back and 1 sleeve complete. About 1 week's work to do on front and other sleeve.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

still have that UFO! I better get on it


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

I guess I'm not too bad. I've gotten in the habit of finishing what I start before I go on to something else. I only allow myself two projects at a time. This is in case I get bored or frustrated with one. Like the christening dress from h that I just finished and need to weave the ends in for. Long continuous ripping story. Not going to go there. lol Just glad that headache's out of my way.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Guys and Gals! 

Just a reminder....our challenge ends this coming Saturday! Oh Boy! How is everyone who joined in doing? I actually finished all my projects except the UFO which I promise I will get done before Saturday and also finished a hat for my daughters best friend new baby (sorry forgot to take a picture of this one before gifting) started some fingerless gloves for my DD (I have 4 DD's), a intarsia sweater for my oldest grandaughter, and finished an additional ruffled scarf (2 one WIP and one new). I have been knitting like a crazy person, every free moment I have needles in my hands. You may have noticed less postings lately...busy knitting!

Put up your pictures so we can see what you accomplished! We will do this again in the Winter so those of us that put down projects for holiday knitting can participate.

Look forward to see all your creations!


----------



## kay susan (Jul 20, 2011)

I had to find my previous posts so I could keep honest!

Raglan sleeve sweater is ready for DGD to try on 10-20; preemie outfits done; baby surprise sweater needs buttons; wool socks done for Christmas gift; 3 purses felted for church bazaar; misc. caps ready for donation; and have made three extra warm winter caps which are completely reversible. 

I made this extra warm hat in Red Heart "pumpkin" color which is as close to hunters' orange as I could manage.
First one went to Dear BIL who loves to hunt; second orange hat requested by older son will be delivered 10-20; and DH requested same style in a beautiful blue. I am working on the third orange hat now in hopes of having it ready for the church bazaar on 10-15.

So. officially, I have met the challenge and thank you for
keeping me on task. I truly feel as though I have accomplished something. I will have three pairs of wool socks for both Dear DILs and DD; and raglan sweaters for both DGDs. Pretty neat Christmas gifts, IMHO.

Next goal: one more pair of wool socks for Christmas and another raglan sleeve sweater for older DGD.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I got through all of them except one--that's a scrap afghan that will go to Project Linus when it's done, but I have to wait to get more scraps to add to it. Now I'm working on a new design and hope to get some pics of that posted soon.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Well we are done! Please post how you did and if you have time some pictures of the completed projects...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hmm...I can't find any pics, though I did post the one of the mittens and hat. I ended up frogging two that just were not working, but now have only one WIP left in the basket (the Project Linus one that is waiting for more leftovers--can't buy yarn to finish it, since I'm on the other challenge/yarn diet, too). Anyway, I've already started and finished two more and now am working on Christmas presents. It was GREAT to get the basket cleared out, too. Thanks for the challenge!


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for the challenge! I was strugging with a WIP and ended up adjusting the pattern myself to make it work and this is the end result. I have already made a third one and the fourth is waiting in my "to-do" basket. I have posted pics in the pics section earlier because I couldn't find this thread so forgive me for repeating but I wanted to say thank you for making this happen.


----------



## ttriciamck (Aug 11, 2011)

The grey sweater is done!

Love the sweater - shame about the model(lol)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Your sweater is lovely! It looks so warm and comfy.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

The finished project looks really good. :thumbup:


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok, finally got the camera out!


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok, finally got the camera out!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Your projects look great.


----------

